# Favorite supply company?



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 9, 2017)

I've been researching costs from different suppliers to find*the best deals. I've primarily used Brambleberry bc I love their customer service but their shipping takes so long. Now doing this for other people i need my supplies a little quicker! Do you have any other favorite suppliers for things like oo, co, lard, eos *and fos ?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 9, 2017)

Soapers choice for oils. Fo/eo I prefer nurture and natures garden. Both have quick shipping!


----------



## lsg (Nov 9, 2017)

Wholesale Supplies Plus, Camden Grey and Soapers Choice


----------



## toxikon (Nov 9, 2017)

Soapers Choice for most oils, except the lard which I buy at Walmart (armor brand).

Most people around here like The Lye Guy for their lye, but I just still buy mine locally at a hardware store. I may make the switch soon, as the local price is going up.

Nurture Soap has great molds, micas and FOs.

I buy a lot of my FOs and additives (clays, petals, etc) on Wholesale Supplies Plus. They often have good deals and an assortment of fragrances that are easy to sift through with their many sorting options. I definitely go by CP-soap user reviews when choosing, because a lot of their FOs aren't great.


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2017)

My OO comes from Sam's.  My lard comes from Walmart (small amounts) or HEB (25 lb pail).  My CO comes from Big Lots. My EOs come from whoever is cheapest-WSP or Piping Rock.  My FOs come from whoever is cheapest that has the scent I want.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 9, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I buy a lot of my FOs and additives (clays, petals, etc) on Wholesale Supplies Plus.



How is their shipping? Price and speed? I figure even if the product is cheaper if their shipping is outrageous it's not worth it haha



Susie said:


> My OO comes from Sam's.



Do you get members Mark brand? I'm sure prices vary from place to place but around here Wal-Mart's oo  is actually cheaper.


----------



## toxikon (Nov 9, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> How is their shipping? Price and speed? I figure even if the product is cheaper if their shipping is outrageous it's not worth it haha



Shipping is free over $40 and usually out for shipping 2-3 days after placing my order. Then it usually arrives to me within 3 days after that (in Michigan). So all said and done, about a business week.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 9, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Shipping is free over $40 and usually out for shipping 2-3 days after placing my order. Then it usually arrives to me within 3 days after that (in Michigan). So all said and done, about a business week.


Ooh huge plus for free shipping! I forgot to put my location is oklahoma. I'm tired of waiting 2 weeks for  my bb order to come in so 1 week is good!


----------



## toxikon (Nov 9, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Ooh huge plus for free shipping! I forgot to put my location is oklahoma. I'm tired of waiting 2 weeks for  my bb order to come in so 1 week is good!



I definitely have no trouble filling my cart with $40 worth of FOs!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 9, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I definitely have no trouble filling my cart with $40 worth of FOs!!! :mrgreen:


Oh i wouldnt either! How r their eos?


----------



## toxikon (Nov 9, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Oh i wouldnt either! How r their eos?



I've actually never used EOs.  Whenever I smell them in different products (or other people's soap) I don't really like them. So I've always stuck to FOs!


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 9, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I've actually never used EOs.  Whenever I smell them in different products (or other people's soap) I don't really like them. So I've always stuck to FOs!


Hmm I'm not even seeing eos on their www. Just blends of eos  and fos.  Lol so funny how different everyone is. I've had people completely turn their nose up to my fos  saying they won't use any chemical or synthetic fragrances in their homes. Then other people r like u and don't like eo scents.  So, I try to do both thing.



jenlwhi2 said:


> Hmm I'm not even seeing eos on their www. Just blends of eos  and fos.  Lol so funny how different everyone is. I've had people completely turn their nose up to my fos  saying they won't use any chemical or synthetic fragrances in their homes. Then other people r like u and don't like eo scents.  So, I try to do both thing.


Oh nevermind silly me. I found them 



mx6inpenn said:


> Soapers choice for oils. Fo/eo I prefer nurture and natures garden. Both have quick shipping!


Do they offer any discounted shipping?



Susie said:


> My EOs come from whoever is cheapest-WSP or Piping Rock.



Have u tried their lavender eo? They've got a great deal on it currently(75% off) but unfortunately can only order 6. 
I tried attaching a pic but it's not letting me


----------



## Cellador (Nov 9, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Oh i wouldnt either! How r their eos?



I've used several of WSPs EOs, and I have no complaints. They smell like other (more expensive) brands'.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 9, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Ooh huge plus for free shipping! I forgot to put my location is oklahoma. I'm tired of waiting 2 weeks for  my bb order to come in so 1 week is good!


Shipping is really not free, it is figured into the price of each item, so if you are ordering a large amount in reality you can be paying a lot for shipping. Just compare prices with other companies including shipping to determine if you are getting a good deal at WSP. I usually keep an order from them to only a few products at a time. I like Liberty Naturals, Camden Grey and New Directions Aromatics (NDA) for essential oils. For fragrance oils I purchase from several including soapsupplies.net, Nature Gardens, The Sage, and California Candle Co. All suppliers will have some great fo's and some terrible fo's, so it is good to purchase small bottles and test. LOL, that is a do as I say, not as I do. I personally hate dealing with little bottles of fragrance so I have a shelf full of 1 lb bottles I will probably never use


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 10, 2017)

NaOH & KOH - THE LYE GUY - New York
http://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php?crn=211

SOAPERS CHOICE - Chicago
https://soaperschoice.com/
Large selection of Bulk Soapmaking Oils, Butters, Tallow, etc; New owner; Recently added Lotion making supplies; excellent company to do business with; quick shipping

MMS MAJESTIC MOUNTAIN SAGE - Utah
https://www.thesage.com/
Small company; soap, lotion, additives, recipes, variety of products; excellent quality FOs & EOs; a bit pricey; I usually get my order in 3 days, ground shipping

MMS Fragrance Calculator - The best! Good info.
https://www.thesage.com/calcs/index.html

WHOLESALE SUPPLIES PLUS - Ohio
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
One stop shopping for Bath &Body ingredients; ready-made bases; recipes; huge inventory; large selection of containers; $40 minimum; FREE shipping (price of shipping included in price of item); spend $500 or more per year to achieve "Silver" category to get 2% off every order plus coupons for discounted products monthly; Artisan Insurance. 

ELEMENTS BATH & BODY- Colorado
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/
Mostly all natural ingredients; good prices; label sheets by the piece; containers; FOs. A good company to do business with; ships usually the same day.

MONTEREY BAY SPICE CO - California
https://www.herbco.com/
Teas, Herbs & Spices for Natural colorants, infusions.

SUN PURE BOTANICALS (on E Bay) - Arizona
http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals
Essential Oils in small to bulk sizes; women owned; good quality; usually fast shipping; some FREE shipping

PURE FRAGRANCE OILS - California
http://purefragranceoils.com/
Nothing but FOs - excellent quality and selection

MAD OILS - Arizona
https://arizona-mad-oils.com/collections/all
FOs & EOs

CAMDEN GREY - Florida
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Essential-Oils/
Good info about EOs; good prices but shipping is pricey and slow to CO so I just use them to do research on EOs.

AROMA WEB - Source for learning about essential oils, aromatherapy; EO blending
http://www.aromaweb.com/

ESSENTIALS BY CATALINA - California
https://essentialsbycatalina.com/
Great place to buy containers; bottle price includes choice of cap/pump; lots of ready-made bases that are mostly all natural. Good deals on "Surplus" items. Tear Free Baby Shampoo base.

LOTION CRAFTER - Washington State
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/
Excellent company to do business with; good quality; quick shipping; mostly lotion supplies; recipes; top quality lip balm tubes -- I buy 200 at a time and they ship in a regional rate box that just fits on my cabinet shelf.

ETA: Due to the high cost of shipping, I try to buy from companies west of the Mississippi. There are many good companies on the East Coast that I've used and like, but don't buy from those any more due to the cost of shipping.  :cry:


----------



## MorpheusPA (Nov 10, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Have u tried their lavender eo? They've got a great deal on it currently(75% off) but unfortunately can only order 6.
> I tried attaching a pic but it's not letting me



Lavender 40/42 has a camphorous note that I don't particularly care for, personally.

I used Crafter's Choice Lavender Fields FO, and liked that better, but both the EO and FO improve with increasing age.  I just polished off my FO bottle after four years, and it's smoothed out into a gorgeous lavender.

My bottles of Patchouli EO are even older.  I order a new one when I finish the eldest, figuring it'll age about seven to eight years before I get to it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 10, 2017)

Might be the only one here, but I love nature's garden. Reasonable shipping prices, the lowest I have found, and they ship super fast. You get your stuff like in 3 days.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 18, 2017)

When I first started, I bought from everyone I could find that sold soapy stuff. Then I decided that if I were to start a business, I needed suppliers who I could count on. I've also wanted to support local companies, and keep my suppliers to a minimum to make book keeping simpler. 

Soaper's Choice - all oils except OO (Sam's or Costco)
Nurture - Micas and FO's, soap molds 
Bulk Apothecary - MP base, EO's and Packaging 
WSP- Sale items
Lotioncrafter - B&B supplies
The Chemistry Store - Sale items, misc B&B; Lebermuth FO's
Essential Depot - Lye


----------

